# Tito got his groove back / shameless brag



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

After all that trouble with the dumbell, the guy came thru for me big time this weekend.
He got his 3rd CDX leg in his 3rd Open attempt, so 3 shows, 3 legs, new title!!!! I could not have been more proud, he turned 20 months old over this weekend and was the youngest dog in either Open A or Open B by more than a year!
While we were at it we got our 2nd and 3rd Rally Advanced legs, so he got his RA in 3 shows too.
So now we hunker down for the winter, to spend some time getting ready for Utility. Sure hope you guys are up for giving me lots of Utility advice, I'm certain that the advice given by everyone on this forum is what helped me work him thru the dumbell issue!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Cool! Congratulations. Way to go Tito!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- congratulations to both of you. Nice titles representing lots of work and know-how on your part and joyful learning on his part.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!
How very exciting! Cant wait to hear your training tales through the winter...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, well let me share my show stories from this weekend then....
His first obedience show of the weekend was yesterday, and it was for his 3rd CDX leg. 
Needless to say, after the dumbell *issue* we've been having, I was a nervous wreck. He did fine on the heeling, drop/recall, and ROF. 
Then came the ROH....
I threw the dumbell and the darned thing didn't even bounce ONCE. Not one little bounce. Just PLUNK and stayed put about 3 feet on the other side of the jump.
So the judge, who was the nicest person you could ever hope to show under, picked it up and gave it back to me and told me to re-throw it.
So I threw it REAL hard....it bounced SIDEWAYS all the way to the ring gates (about 12 feet away) and was partially under the ring gate in the utility ring.
So the lovely judge trotted over, picked it up yet again, and handed it to me and told me to re-throw it. I said, "boy is this humilating". She said, oh, don't worry, I took down a whole row of florescent lights once! 
Then when we were getting our awards afterwards the judge asked, as they usually do, whose first leg is this? whose second leg? New title anyone? So of course I raised my hand for new title (ok ok, and kind of jumped up and down) and this got the Tito monster all excited...he saw the ring steward walking in carrying the ribbons, stuffed toys and gourmet bones (nice prizes!) for the first 4 place dogs...and BOLTED toward her...which would have been fine except his leather leash SNAPPED in half, left me holding half a leash and my dog FLYING across the ring (ah yes, I have a real obedient dog...). Luckily he knows to sit if he wants anything, so he did a lovely front and sat there wagging his tail and dancing in place waiting to be given a toy! Which, sadly, he hadn't earned since he wasn't in the first 4 places.
The judge said they would go looking for a prize just for me. An unbreakable leash.
Sheeesh.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love yr war stories and congrats on a great WE!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow!!!!!! I am SO impressed- way to go! That is one talented, beautiful boy, and he has a great partner!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Great story for your last leg. Way to go.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations on the titles! I was just wondering how you did over the weekend. I remembered you had PM'd me about the kennel cough in the area and wondered if you decided to go. Glad you did!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Job Tito Man! Way to go!!!!!
:banana::rockon::nchuck::appl::headbang2:You_Rock_


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Tito! Knew all along you were just messing with your Mom, you silly boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! Also 2 of my friends got their OTCH over the weekend at the Champaign/Urbana shows, so it was an awesome weekend all around (1 golden, 1 sheltie).


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

awesome! Congrats to your friends as well.


----------

